# Davis County turkeys?



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Anyone ever heard of turkeys in Bountiful? Anybody hunt Davis Co?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Nothing in the downtown area but there's a few birds up there in them thare hills above town


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I called to one last week in Valverda while at my grandparent's home. He barely poked his head out and disappeared back into the bushes, but he kept cutting for a long while afterward


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I've seen them up on skyline drive during the summer so they are definitely up there.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

They are like the geese. They like the golf course and private ground.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Salt lake is full of turkeys, not nearly as many as park city those people over there are a different kind.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

I always see them in the fall while deer hunting but in the area that I hunt they are no where to be found in the spring.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised to hear that they are on this side of the hill. They've had them over the hill in Morgan on the hardscrabble unit for a while now and it's wouldnt be too shocking to hear they've found their way over the ridge. 

On a side note, just north of there in south ogden my daughter has been seeing several along the hillside above a house she babysits at.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

funny that you mention golf courses...  ...gobble gobble. Click on the pic for some grainy, flinchy video


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

sweet I can "road hunt" turkeys!!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> sweet I can "road hunt" turkeys!!!


 :mrgreen: I once drove down in the creek bottom on our ranch in Ok. I parked and when I kicked the door open, the door chime went off. A tom instantly rattled off right above me. I had un-knowingly parked right below a roosted flock. I eased the door shut, the turkeys never flushed and I stood quietly until daylight listening to him gobble, he was one of the easiest Toms I ever killed.

:lol:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> hoghunter011583 said:
> 
> 
> > sweet I can "road hunt" turkeys!!!
> ...


Funny what will make them old boys sound off some times. You can believe it or not but this is true...two years ago an old tom crept silently right in behind me and when I shifted to the side to relieve a small amount of gas that had been building for the past hour and let a small but piercing fart, the old Tom gobbled twice and then just stood there and let me shoot him. True story...honest to G


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh I believe you, my nephew once cause one to fire up when he racked a shell into the chamber of his 870 loudly, that tom didn't last long either. 8) 

I think it has to do a lot more with the pitch of the sound than the loudness of the sound. I know I use a yote holwer as a locator call, doesn't matter what sound you make as long as you hit in a certain pitch range, they sound off. ditto on a hawk call.


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

Another productive method of eliciting a shock gobble is hunting with an overweight, out-of-shape, asthmatic. Had a fired up gobbler respond to his coughing several times. I don't think we ever did kill that bird however. Haven't hunted with him since.


----------

